# Sig Op to Lineman????



## Gilligan

Okay, I've been a reserve Sig Op with 744 for almost 4 years, and for the last 2 I have contemplated changing trades to R052-Lineman.  I've been asked by the unit LCF a few times to consider the remuster.  If there are any lineman...or even those who have remustered from a non-combat arms, to a combat arms trade, a little advice would be great.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Nooooooo! Don't change over to the dark side! They'll add something to your brain to lower your IQ 50 points.  ;D


----------



## Gilligan

HAHA, well, there's a typical outlook for a sigop, and I used to think that way too....until I spent the majority of my off time on my 3s with the "lineswine."  It took me awhile to convince them that I was not a "rad op" (that drove me crazy), but I realized rather quickly that they are WAY more fun, and the job, being that it is more physically demanding, is more interesting.  And, I don't think my IQ could drop, I'm a university student, I'm reasonably well educated to this point....I think I could be an exception to "052 that's my IQ" lol


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

LOL 
well good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Gilligan

What unit are you with, Ottawa, Toronto, Hamilton, Thunder Bay, Borden, Res EW?   Wow, Team Ontario pullin strong, lol!


----------



## chrisf

Word of warning, you'll likely end up with splinters/callouses in/on your fingers from the knuckle dragging..


----------



## Gilligan

Hmm, I should think not, with 3 years as a sig op, and being that I am a female...I highly doubt I will convert completely into a trained ape! lol....oh, and I've changed my mind, I'm staying a sig op!


----------



## chrisf

*Highly trained* ape. Get it right.


----------



## Gilligan

HAHAHA, dually noted


----------



## chrisf

A word of warning though, it's not a good idea to say that to their faces. Sometimes they throw feces at you.


----------



## Gilligan

HMMM, that must only apply to eastern lineswine...out west they are seemingly well behaved, that and harshly outnumbered!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Hey guys,

Sorry to hijack the thread, but have any of you guys heard anything about us siggies getting tacvests? Cause all the other units (even like vehicle techs and MPs) all have em here except us. I guess it has something to do with us not being in 32 Bde (well in Toronto's case) and how Comms is separate, but still. Anyone hear anything? 

I know you easterners always get the nice shiny kit first, Just a Sig Op.


----------



## PuckChaser

When they decide we need them, or if you go on tour. It'll be a while for those things to filter down to the non combat arms, non reg force units, and yes eastern Comm Res has them already, as do some 71 Comm Grp units.


----------



## chrisf

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> I know you easterners always get the nice shiny kit first, Just a Sig Op.



We do? Wow... I should really tell QM that...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> When they decide we need them, or if you go on tour. It'll be a while for those things to filter down to the non combat arms, non reg force units,



Yeah that's why I was asking, cause looking around the Ontario reserve units, all the other non-comms units seem to have it but us. 



			
				Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> We do? Wow... I should really tell QM that...



haha, I was always under the impression that kit issue went from east to west, that's why all the people on my 3s still in the old OD combats were from Vancouver. But I could be mistaken...

So 71 Comm Gp has them already eh.....goody that means 70's next


----------



## chrisf

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Yeah that's why I was asking, cause looking around the Ontario reserve units, all the other non-comms units seem to have it but us.
> 
> haha, I was always under the impression that kit issue went from east to west, that's why all the people on my 3s still in the old OD combats were from Vancouver. But I could be mistaken...



Reference the tac-vests, I've got my fingers crossed that I'll see one by spring, but I'm not holding my breath.

On the subject of the combats, we've still got a few reg-force CSS types and air-reserve guys kicking around still in olive drab. Though given the option, I'd probably still be wearing mine for a lot of stuff.


----------



## Gilligan

My unit is getting them in late Feb/early march, they're already in Edmonton waiting to get sent to Chilliwack for me to pick them up (new QM gal)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Interesting...back to the waiting game I guess.


----------



## PteCamp

Sig Bloggins, I think we will be waiting quite awhile I bet...I don't think we'll have them by summer..... :-[

Oh well I guess....hurry up and wait.

-KaT


----------



## Gilligan

So, no one here has ever thought about being a linemen?  Boo! lol  

  I have officially changed my mind, and will stick with being a sig op, and one day being a civy police officer (while remaining in the reserves), however, should none of that work out...of to reg MP or reg Signals for me!


----------



## ggranatstein

Just to clarify... I am quite sure that no 71 Comms Grp have their Tac Vests. Some individuals may, but there has been no unit-wide issues yet. If anyone has proof to the contrary, let me know. I have a good source. I know a guy who works in the QM at the 712.


----------



## Gilligan

I don't know, but as I work in my unit QM (744, so 74/BC Comm Grp), I have had many a phone call and email and fax come through as to the status of the tac vests to be issued throughout not only my unit, but as I understand it, the remainder of BC.  I don't know much as to the status of Quebec, whether or not they're on the way, or what is going on with that, I don't know.  Wish I did, sorry.


----------



## Rushrules

Hey, Gilligan, you'll be SOL for this Summer anyway, since there's about 20 pers looking to go on the LMN QL3 mod 1 (max load 16), and it'll take 2 years to train you.    Good luck on your civie career.


----------



## Gilligan

Don't forget the fact that there are a certain number of positions offered to different areas, but yes, I do realize that there is a backup of pers wanting on line courses, but that was why the trade was temporarily closed, and has only been opened again to certain units, hopefully that will rectify itself in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## Pte.M13

that's not what i heard about the line trade at all... I'm just across the water from you in 748 and while we're not immediately losing our linemen, they've been told there's an almost certain chance they'll have to remuster to sig op, or move to the one comm unit in Canada that will be entirely linemen.. that right, an entire unit of monkeys..  

that said, i can't say i carry authority, this is just the rumor mill over here.. and it makes so much sense because we just got two nice new milcott's with the clack attachment   me, i agree linemen are generally pretty cool to hang around.. and sure as hell don't wanna go running line everywhere.. and i know they don't like our radio's... generally


----------



## Gilligan

Actually, that is only because they are phasing linemen out of 748 and 741.  744 is the only unit allowed to take on more linemen.  We've lost a lot over the last few years, and currently we only have 3 trained (brand new LCF Sgt from Edmonton), 1 recruit, and my paperwork was handed in this morning for my transfer.  744 is working on making the line section at our unit more stable, and should we reach the numbers we plan on reaching, then we'll be able to send in a request for a reasonable training budget....although they just paid for us to put in 4 new climbing poles....should be really nice come spring!


----------



## Pte.M13

ah, you guy's arn't primarily NCCIS i guess... that or i'm totally lost    i guess it changed.. suprise... i bet some of our linemen would be happy to know this though, they're not so happy bout turnin sig op and have been considering movin..


----------



## Gilligan

No, we aren't NCCIS at all.  Although, I am NCCIS Lt trained, and was in the QRT as long as it was in Vancouver.  So, I've been HF for awhile.  But no, our specialty is TCCCS, tac rad, as far as that is concerned.


----------



## Radop

Gilligan said:
			
		

> HMMM, that must only apply to eastern lineswine...out west they are seemingly well behaved, that and harshly outnumbered!


I happened to be a RADOP (I know you yard apes couldn't infer that from my nickname).  I still managed to have several friends that were linemen.  In fact, my best friend is a lineman.  We still rib each other about our trade but are still great friends.  The two of us have known each other since we were in the infantry together.


----------



## Radop

Gilligan said:
			
		

> No, we aren't NCCIS at all.   Although, I am NCCIS Lt trained, and was in the QRT as long as it was in Vancouver.   So, I've been HF for awhile.   But no, our specialty is TCCCS, tac rad, as far as that is concerned.


Just to let you know, a QRT is only part of a Lt Det.  A Lt Det consists of 5 inmarsats, a QRT and a whole bunch of other kit to run a commcen.  I get a kick out of the reserves calling a QRT or LCT an NCCIS Lt Det.  I am in the SRC det here in Kingston and we are the only true Lt Det anymore.  I can actually get on an aircraft, civi or mil and go anywhere in the world.


----------



## Theoat

Gilligan said:
			
		

> Actually, that is only because they are phasing linemen out of 748 and 741.   744 is the only unit allowed to take on more linemen.   We've lost a lot over the last few years, and currently we only have 3 trained (brand new LCF Sgt from Edmonton), 1 recruit, and my paperwork was handed in this morning for my transfer.   744 is working on making the line section at our unit more stable, and should we reach the numbers we plan on reaching, then we'll be able to send in a request for a reasonable training budget....although they just paid for us to put in 4 new climbing poles....should be really nice come spring!



748 also had new poles put in, but I don't think our linesmen have ever touched them. I was considering going line as well, although there would be no real point unless I moved to another unit


----------



## Gilligan

Radop said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, a QRT is only part of a Lt Det. A Lt Det consists of 5 inmarsats, a QRT and a whole bunch of other kit to run a commcen. I get a kick out of the reserves calling a QRT or LCT an NCCIS Lt Det. I am in the SRC det here in Kingston and we are the only true Lt Det anymore. I can actually get on an aircraft, civi or mil and go anywhere in the world.



   Sorry, no, I never implied that it was a true NCCIS Lt Det.....and never will.   I didn't mean to make you think I didn't know what I was talking about.  Not that it matters, since my unit does not deal with HF in any capacity other than the pathetically small baserad stn....and I don't work in there anymore either.


----------



## Radop

That's too bad as HF is a lost art that needs to be relied upon more as it is one of the best and most reliable radio comms still available but you need good operators to run the systems.  In afghanistan, we used it on all deployment as a guard net.


----------



## Paul Gagnon

Theoat said:
			
		

> linesmen



Linesmen referee hockey games. Linemen cllimb poles.


----------



## Rad Op 211

Hi all Sigs on here. Just joined and looks like a great forum. I pulled the pin in Jul 01, and never called myself a 215. I did my last 4 years in the HF world as the Eastern Gateway Supervisor in Great Village. It was an excellent posting. I am not sure now how HF fits into it all, but I think it is still essential. I see the Jimmys are as busy as ever in all corners of the world. First in -- last out. VVV...


----------



## Sher H

Hey John, I remember bumping into you on the net while at Gander. I worked with M/CPL Bob Boyer at the time on the "ring" doing some grounding. Was attached to 1 Line Troop at the time. I think it was you that I spoke with.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

I was once a lowly rad-op with 744.  But great was my joy when the army decided to bless me with a trip to Kingston and the chance to get my 052 and go line.  Lineswine down the line.  I've buried it underground, so those armoured bastards couldn't rip it up, in the tree's so lowly rad-ops who never tie down their whips won't tear it out, I even got KO'd when one of our armoured bretheren misjudged a turn in a Leo and killed the tree I was in.  Line is out there doing the job in the field, a half step behind the infantry, and several klicks ahead of the garrison desk-jockey brigades.  If you want to walk the walk, go line.  If you want to spend your time stuck running an HQ, where the officers outnumber the men, and BS outweighs "can-do", then stay with radio.  I remember running a Brigade CP for over a month, it was micromanaging hell.  In the line troop, you get told "do-it" and it gets done "fix it" and it gets fixed, and no-one looking over your shoulder as long as its getting done.  You work twice as hard, twice as long, and recover it all when your done, but you get to apply your skill, your strength, your initiative and judgement more as a Jr rank, then most trades allow as a Sgt.


----------



## Gilligan

See, that is the kind of stuff I wanted to hear.  Just last weekend I got the CO's approval for my remuster to 052, and so far it looks as though my Mod 1 in Kingston is a go.  I can't wait to get out and DO something....not that I didn't like being a sig op, it's a good go if that's what you're into, but alas it has run it's course with me, I need to do something that I will enjoy, something that I can do and not worry whether some officer is breathing down my neck 24/7 in a CP.  I have been working hard over the past few months to get to where I am and where I will be this summer, and hopefully all will go as planned.  Well, I'm off now, I have a briefing with the CO as to when I will begin training as a lineman within the unit, which will hopefully be this coming weekend.  Thanks to all for their suggestions, and sorry to the sig ops who couldn't sway my opinion, and thanks to mainerjohnthomas, always good to hear from a fellow westerner, Semper Versitus!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Hey Gilligan, 

Good to hear that turned out well for you. I'll probably see you in Kingston this summer, and I'll make sure to laugh at you guys doing all those pushups.  ;D

Good luck in your new trade.


----------



## Radop

Rad Op 211 said:
			
		

> Hi all Sigs on here. Just joined and looks like a great forum. I pulled the pin in Jul 01, and never called myself a 215. I did my last 4 years in the HF world as the Eastern Gateway Supervisor in Great Village. It was an excellent posting. I am not sure now how HF fits into it all, but I think it is still essential. I see the Jimmys are as busy as ever in all corners of the world. First in -- last out. VVV...



The name doesn't ring a bell but we probably talked with your operators over the gateway in Debert with the QRTs and IMRCTs in the NCCIS dets.  Where you ever posted to Kingston?  As for 211,  :crybaby: says it all.


----------



## Rad Op 211

Hi RadOp - Maurice - Well yes I did do 2 years at the Pigs Regt. I would truely have to say out of all my career, that posting was extremely busy. It was 89-91, and we were spending more time all over Ont then we were at home. Oka was the highllight. I spent my time in 4 Sqn, J for a year and then Golf. Boy what a place, it was like a soap opera if you get my drift.
   Other then the Regt I did - 81-85 at 427 Sqn in Pet,  85-89 at 4 CMBG HQ and Pigs(Fantastic), 89-91- Pigs Regt, 91-94 - 22Fd/4 ESR,  2 RCR - 94-96, Eastern Gty 96-00,  01-02 - 721 Comm Regt RFTA 
VVV...


----------



## Vaino

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Nooooooo! Don't change over to the dark side! They'll add something to your brain to lower your IQ 50 points.  ;D



yeah, its called alcohol ;D


----------



## Retired Lineman

All this talk about what Linemen do and what we don't do does not matter.  When your a lineman you can't get any closer to the pussy because we are the cats ass.   :threat:

Life as a lineman is sometimes tough but always fun.  We look great doing our job and we get the support of our leaders who nurture us and not eat the young and keep them down like the Operators.  Our leaders will be right there in the mix if you need them and not hesitate to put their on ass on line to protect us.

If you get into this trade and make it past the training you will be the envy of the rest of the branch.   >


----------



## radop215

you lineguys are always saying, just before going down a manhole.  and i know just as many cowardly linemen as i do micromanaging radops.  you guys are just jealous that we stay warm on ex and always have hot coffee!  as for being in the front, i was a company signaller in 2 ppcli, it doesnt get more pointy end than that for us wogs.

Rad Ops for life!!


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

radop215 said:
			
		

> you lineguys are always saying, just before going down a manhole.  and i know just as many cowardly linemen as i do micromanaging radops.  you guys are just jealous that we stay warm on ex and always have hot coffee!  as for being in the front, i was a company signaller in 2 ppcli, it doesnt get more pointy end than that for us wogs.
> 
> Rad Ops for life!!


     Hey, I never said Rapops didn't have some sweet gigs.  I spent a couple of months running in the field with two absolute babes as my detachment doing sigs for the PPCLI.  The constant moves were a pain in the rectum, but the work was sweet and the company was fine .  I also spent several exercizes neck deep in officers and WO's who seemed to think that we were still in the CommCen on base, that combat boots were supposed to be shiny, and who seemed to think that no NCO could fill a generator or sign for code books without supervision and instruction.  Blood of the gods but I was happy to go line  ;D


----------



## radop215

yeah, working in a headquarters does chew.  and ive seen the beer fridges (trailers) that you guys sleep in.  its never bad to go into the line shop in wainwright and have a shower either.  you just need to step over the drunks first!!


----------



## canadianblue

Meh, if I decide to get out of Sigs I would never go line. I'd rather have a job like RMS Clerk, Postal Clerk, or ACI Op.


----------



## LineJumper

Nothing wrong with being a member of the Combat Line Installation Team. When I was LMS in Wainwright, I don't recall seeing any pimply-bums showering in my shop.


----------



## Redneck052

Lineman vs Sigwhat... no question.  Line all the way.

As a lineman you are part of a brotherhood, once a lineman, always a lineman.  As my coin states.  Regardless if you are res or reg, the brotherhood stands strong.  We work hard, play hard, and we do both shoulder to shoulder as one.

There are few trades in the CF that has the camaraderie as the line trade.  This seems true for all zero trades.  The combat arms trades are tight, because they have to be.  A lineman would rather die, before he lets another lineman down.

I was once in the Infantry, and then I became a Lineman.  As a lineman, I know what it is like to work hard, and play harder.  The Line trade is second to none when it comes to work, play and camaraderie.

And the best thing is as long as the world has telephones, cel phones, computers, radios, TV, and satelites they will always need fibre, copper, maintenance, upgrades, and up keep.  We will always have a job.

Just remember though,   .....We make it so you can talk to the world!

Always   ...."THROUGH".


----------

